
Sony, NTT, Intel to form 6G partnership; "one charge a year" phones on agenda - jakub_g
https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Technology/Beyond-5G-Sony-NTT-and-Intel-to-form-6G-partnership
======
jakub_g
If you hit a paywall, archived link:
[https://archive.is/zytG7](https://archive.is/zytG7)

